# Kidney Infections



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello All,I have been getting really frequent Urinary Tract infections (like almost once a month). This passed month I guess it is a mild kidney infection as my back hurts badly. I have done all the suggested things to keep these at bay. Urinating after sex, lots of cranberries and fluids, etc..I understand this is a bacterial infection and I wonder if it could be related to my ultra sensative stomach and IBS.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

hi spider Ive had surgery when i was 8 on my uretha tube.I used to get bladder infections all the time.You might want to ask your docter about reflux.if you dont know what that is I believe its when some of your urine goes back up and causes a bladder infection.If thats the case than cranberry juice isnt going to help.i dont know much more i was pretty young when all this was going on.I still get them once in a while,but just like anyone else.If your getting them once a month you proberly should see a specialist.you dont wan to do damage to your kidneys.


----------

